# Petitioning



## OBPigott (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello everyone. I posted in my intro that I was looking to join and someone commented to keep you updated. Well I will be petitioning to a lodge in Ohio very soon. Some friends who are already part of that lodge are getting me the petition. So I hope all goes smoothly. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## OBPigott (Nov 26, 2013)

My petition is in. I was told I am being sponsored by a very good sponsor. So I hope to hear from the lodge soon.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## crono782 (Nov 26, 2013)

excellent news, man! try not to get to antsy during this next period. depending on the time of year, it could take a while for your petition to be finalized. take this time as an opportunity to continue visiting the lodge and getting to know the brothers. you'll be glad you did in the long run.


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 26, 2013)

I congratulate you on taking the first of many steps in becoming a Freemason. As crono made mention, the time between petition & acceptance varies greatly but the bonds of friendship can begin and grow right now.


----------



## bobbis (Nov 27, 2013)

I sent my petition in for Maryland and waiting on  finalization on it keeping the faith and standing firm any information to do through out this time ? 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 27, 2013)

To be honest, the only thing you should do is just show up at the Lodge on their stated meetings and get to know the Brothers there. The thing with Freemasonry is that things are revealed at the right time and this will make perfect sense when you are initiated.


----------



## bobbis (Nov 27, 2013)

D4rr3n said:


> To be honest, the only thing you should do is just show up at the Lodge on their stated meetings and get to know the Brothers there. The thing with Freemasonry is that things are revealed at the right time and this will make perfect sense when you are initiated.



Ok so just look on their. Website and see the meetings and show up, I don't mind just don't want to give off the vibe of protruding if you know what I mean .


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh, I know exactly what you mean as I felt the same way. I didn't want the guys to think I was intruding or being too pushy.
I was initiated on Monday this week, but I can assure you that Freemasons love meeting and greeting new friends.. Showing up and spending time with the guys when they are socialising are the first steps in building lifelong friendships and they will welcome you!


----------



## bobbis (Nov 27, 2013)

D4rr3n said:


> Oh, I know exactly what you mean as I felt the same way. I didn't want the guys to think I was intruding or being too pushy.
> I was initiated on Monday this week, but I can assure you that Freemasons love meeting and greeting new friends.. Showing up and spending time with the guys when they are socialising are the first steps in building lifelong friendships and they will welcome you!



It sounds good I'm in Maryland trying to get in the Wheaton lodge about 2 minutes from my house if you can assist that would be cool 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm in Australia my friend and not eligible to help out at all. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## bobbis (Nov 27, 2013)

D4rr3n said:


> I'm in Australia my friend and not eligible to help out at all.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



Understood and note taken 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## bobbis (Apr 9, 2014)

Just am update to all whom replied may 15 I will be initiated 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

